# Hydor Koralia Parts?????



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

where to buy parts for the power heads??
I have already checked all the regulars places such as J&Ls,king eds,rogers aquatics with no luck.
tried getting it from hydor but still waiting for a reply.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

I doubt hydor will sell to the public.... They might though. 

I thought these things were bullet proof, what do you need to replace?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

the magnetic shaft in my hydor evolution 1400


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Hydor will send you a free replacement.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

PSpades said:


> Hydor will send you a free replacement.


how do i go about getting this free replacement???


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I just walked into J&L with my split magnetic impeller and they gave me a whole new power. I did but it from them however and it was for a 550. If you bought it form J&L they'll replace it.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> I just walked into J&L with my split magnetic impeller and they gave me a whole new power. I did but it from them however and it was for a 550. If you bought it form J&L they'll replace it.


Gary i did buy it from J&L but do not still have the receipt.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Whenever I buy from J&L now, I've given them my name and numbver when I pay, then its always on their system, no more keeping receipts!

I've emailed Hydor before and they've been real good about mailing out parts, free even though it was out of warranty. Ymmv.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Gary i did buy it from J&L but do not still have the receipt.


I didn't have a receipt and they did it no problem. I love J&L because of stuff like that.



tony1928 said:


> Whenever I buy from J&L now, I've given them my name and numbver when I pay, then its always on their system, no more keeping receipts!
> 
> I've emailed Hydor before and they've been real good about mailing out parts, free even though it was out of warranty. Ymmv.


They probably track all your purchases with the CC you use anyway. They looked up all my purchases the one time I had a problem with my Coralife bulb and I didn't have a receipt, but I did buy online that time.

Adrian, if you bought with a CC, there should be no issue with getting a replacement.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrian, you shouldn't have a problem getting J&L to give you a replacement because they have such great customer service but if you can't for whatever reason I have an old Koralia 3 or 4 (I can't remember which one it is) that you can have for free.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

J&L would not even discuss a replacement because of splits in the mag shaft.
Hydor on the other hand was kind enough to send me 2 mag shafts for free.....


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

I too asked Hydor for a single replacement part a couple of weeks ago, and they sent me a boxful, 3 of each of the grilled face plates, and 3 of the clamp-on plastic impeller/rotor assemblies, all for free. Delivered quickly too.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you got your parts!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you guys call? I actually filled out a form online about my HK's running in reverse and they never even responded.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Did you guys call? I actually filled out a form online about my HK's running in reverse and they never even responded.


Gary

i just did every thing online as well.
a couple emails back and forth and they sent them.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Adrian. Maybe I'll give them another try. I got 3 units running backwards all the time now.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Gary
> 
> i just did every thing online as well.
> a couple emails back and forth and they sent them.


Same here.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i found jbj and bubble magus to be awsome to deel with also


----------

